# wlan ad hoc und android tethering

## mattes

Hallo,

versuche heute mein android phone als Modem zu nutzen. habe darauf das entsprechende Programm (http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether) installiert und ich sehe beim scannen auch dass das handy ein ad-hoc Netz gestartet hat. aber ich kann mich damit nicht verbinden. Leider kenne ich mich mit den Ad-hoc Netzen auch nicht aus.

Mein Ansatz war auf dem Laptop (ipw2200) ein ad hoc Netz mit gleichen Parametern einzurichten. Nach Gentoo doku sieht das so aus:

```
# Prefer iwconfig over wpa_supplicant

modules=( "iwconfig" )

# Prefixing the key with s: means it's an ASCII key, otherwise a HEX key

#

# enc open specified open security (most secure)

# enc restricted specified restricted security (least secure)

#key_herotether="[1] s:myandroidnetpw key [1] enc open"

key_herotether="[1] s:myandroidnetpw key [1] enc restricted"

#preferred_aps=( "herotether" )

mode_eth1="ad-hoc"

essid_eth1="herotether"

channel_eth1="6"

#WLAN

config_eth1=( "192.168.2.102 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )

```

Es gibt keinen Fehler, aber ich kann mich nicht verbinden (ping: keine Antwort) 

Mit dem Netz verbinden, als wenn es eine AP wäre geht nicht: "network down".

Kennt ihr euch damit besser aus? 

Grüße Mattes

----------

